

Google buys Widevine to Beef Up DRM Offering - cshenoy
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/12/06/google-buys-widevine-to-beef-up-drm-offering/

======
mishmash
From someone who doesn't know, how are Android apps currently DRMed?

